# Cron Problem



## bibo (11. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen Community,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Cron bekomme folgendes zugeschickt

Betreff: test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )

Mail

/etc/cron.daily/logrotate:
error: failed to rename /var/log/proftpd/ftp_traff.log to /var/log/proftpd/ftp_traff.log.1: No such file or directory

Die Datei ftp_traff.log besteht ist aber leer,kennt jemand dieses Problem ?
Die Mail bekomme ich jeden Tag.

System:
Debian Squeeze mit i-mscp


----------



## bibo (15. Juli 2012)

keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2012)

Nein, sonst hätte ich schon was gepostet


----------



## Sir Henry (22. Juli 2012)

Hier wird der Fehler beschrieben.


----------

